# Wing Things!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So cute, how old are they?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome! It's great to see them take to the wings so young! I hope it's a sign of lots of great hunters to come!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that Master Hunter title is coming closer and closer


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> So cute, how old are they?


They are 6 weeks old now. Getting closer to making selections as to who will go where. They are going to be puppy tested next Thursday, and I am trying to get some live birds for them for next weekend so I can see how they respond to some live, flapping pigeon fun.


----------

